
Show HN: I made a shareable timer as beginner, waiting for your feedbacks - ahmetbcakici
https://ahmetbcakici.github.io/justimer-client
======
eneuman
Hi there, nice start!

* Some pause, stop, reset buttons would be nice - but maybe you're more minimalist than I am.

* You could use the Notifications.js API to alert the user instead of just a noise.

On the code side, I would try to format the positions correctly in css instead
of using all those <br/>'s.

(Personal preference here), I wouldn't spread the code so thin into so many
components/css files too early in the project. In my experience, this makes
the structure more rigid when you should maximize flexibility, so you can
iterate as quickly as possible.

------
themodelplumber
The text is pretty huge on my phone screen here. I can see POM and CUS. When I
tap POM I get a "not found" message. Then I see the number 24 and nothing
happens. Hope that helps, good luck.

